# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  pics of new russian omnadren 250?

## leprechaun360

does anyone have any pics of the new batch of the russian omnadren 250?

----------


## leprechaun360

bump

----------

